# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Disa qasje rreth semantikës së lirisë

## Davius

_Disa qasje rreth semantikës së lirisë,Liria në antikë,Liria në mesjetë,Koha e re dhe e sotmja,Liritë në aktet juridike nacionale dhe konventat ndërkombëtare_

_Mr. Zef Ahmeti_

*Disa qasje rreth semantikës së lirisë*

Fjala liri është po aq e vjetër sa edhe vetë njerëzimi. Me krijimin e njeriut të parë nga Hyji hasim ne lirinë faktike që i jepet njerëzve të parë (Adamit e Evës) përveç një ndalese të vetme (mollës). Që nga gjeneza e deri më sot koncepti liri u zgjerua dhe u zhvillua. U bënë përpjekje për ta shpjeguar e definuar. Kjo fjalë filloi të përdoret në konstelacione të ndryshme shoqërore. Liria si koncept filozofik, teologjik dhe juridik ka qenë temë diskutimi, varësisht nga periudha historike, ku janë dhënë mendime nga mendimtarë të ndryshëm. Ndryshe për lirinë mund te thuhet se ajo si koncept ka fituar një domethënie të gjerë në literaturën filozofike, shoqërore dhe në gjuhën e përditshme. Porse ajo, pra, merr kuptime të ndryshe varësisht nga konteksti. Në kontekstin social kuptojmë lirine e grupeve të caktuara përballë të tjerave, liria politike ka domethënien se ajo duhet të zbatohet në kushtet e detyrimit, në kuptimin teologjik kuptojmë dallimin mes vullnetit/dëshirës së lirë të njeriut dhe asaj nën mbikëqyrjen e Zotit (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:157)- Dhe kjo nënkupton lirinë nga dy kahje: si liri nga diçka dhe liria për diçka (HANDVVORTERBUCH, 2003:360)

----------


## Davius

*Liria në antikë*

Historikisht nocioni liri ka një traditë të lashtë filozofike (nga antikiteti grek) e që gjatë ecjes së kohës ajo ka marrë shpesh kuptime të ndryshme. Kuptimi fillestar, që ka bazën në antikën greke, kishte karakter politik. Shprehja greke »Eleutheria« përcaktonte sjelljet, përkatësisht veprimet, individuale që duhej të ishin në harmoni me normat e bashkësisë. Autonomia (gre.: autonomia) për grekët e vjetër kishte kuptimin e hyjnizimit të natyrës, përshtatje me normat e natyrës dhe përjashtonte mundësinë e nxjerrjes së normave të reja.

Autonomia kuptohej si e tillë nëse njeriu njihte ligjet e natyrës dhe identifikohej e vepronte sipas tyre, thënë ndryshe fjala liri kishte të bënte vetëm me jetën përbrenda »polis« -it (R|TTER, 1972:1065)- Koncepti filozofik i lirise specifikohet në kohën kur bëhet dallimi te sofistët mes »physis« dhe »nomos«. Këtu është fjala për dallimin që pason në antikën e vonshme të antikitetit grek, ligjit natyror dhe ligjeve nga njerëzit. Ky dallim i sofistëve bënte ndarjen e 'individit' nga 'bashkësia' përkatësisht nga shteti. (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:165)-Ngjashmëri kishim edhe te forma Sokrateske e të menduarit ku "liria njerëzore' edhe këtu ende nuk ishte rebeluar kundër rregullimit natyror. Një qasje etiko-politike për nocionin liri e kemi tek Platoni. Sipas tij, 'shoqëria' (në kuptimin e miqësisë vër.) ishte forma më e lartë e lirisë njerëzore. Elementet e triadës liri si: njohja dhe dashuria për të mirën, e mira (harmonia) dhe rregulli (drejtësia), ishin ekuivalente. Platoni ishte ai që bëri dallimin e parë mes lirisë së vepruarit (Handlungsfreiheit) dhe lirisë së dëshirës (VVillensfreiheit), dallim ky që i mundësoi atij të bëjë dallimin mes 'lirisë" dhe 'spontanitetit', pra veprimit racional (ku veprimet janë të lira) dhe veprimeve të padëshirueshme që vijnë si pasojë gabimeve apo edhe zbatimeve nën ndikimin e dhunës.

Shuarja e »polis«- grek dhe lindja kozmopolizmit të perandorisë romake, që e ndryshonte pozicionin politik dhe shoqërorë të individit, i hapi rrugë të reja nocionit liri (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:165)- Ndërsa Aristoteli në vitin 384-322 p. Kr. e definonte lirinë si »jete, që dikush e dëshiron«. Por, liria në atë kohë ishte e rezervuar vetëm për të ashtuquajturit »qytetar aktiv« (HIRSCHBERCER i, 1998:234)- Ndërsa të nënshtruarit - »sipas natyrërs« -gratë, fëmijët, skllavet dhe »barbarët«, ishin jashtë këtij rrethi. Megjithatë, me Aristotelin kemi edhe fillet dhe refleksionet e (para)kushteve për lirinë njerëzore individuale, ku tematizohet çështja e lirisë edhe jashtë »polis«-it (W0RTERBucH,i995:365)

Shikuar nga këndi etimologjik fjala liri ka dy luptime sipas atij romak dhe german (dhe grek). Në latinishte fjala liber (të lirët) kuptohet në raport me pozicionin e skllaveve, ndërsa ai german ka të bëjë me përkatësinë e një grupi etnik, që i dallon të lirët nga të huajt (të jashtmit). Sipas kësaj qasjeje, kuptimi latin ka më tepër domethënie juridike, ndërsa ai german lidhet më tepër me »përkatësinë« etnike (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:161)- Ndërsa fatalizmi {latfatalis: i (para)përcaktuar nga fati) e vlerëson lirinë e zgjedhjes si iluzion, sepse, vlerësohet, se fati i njeriut nuk mund të ndikohet nga vendimet njerëzore.

----------


## Davius

*Liria në mesjetë*

Në mesjetë, ndikuar nga etërit e krishterimit, nocioni liri trajtohet në kuadër frymës teologjike, konkretisht dhe kryesisht në raport me mëkatin, faljen, dhe në anën tjetër të mundësisë se njeriut për të vendosur, zgjedhur vetë mes rruges së drejtë, të vërtetë, që më vonë do të shpërblehej me lirinë hyjnore, dhe të keqes, të mbrapshtës (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:166)- Dhiata e Vjetër dhe Dhiata e Re ishin ato që e përshkruan jeten e mesjetës e njëkohësisht edhe konceptin e lirisë. Në Dhiatën e Vjetër liria kishte një peshë të madhe përkatësisht (ç')lirimi. Nga këtu mësojmë se si Zoti e (ç')liron popullin e zgjedhur të tij (popullin e izraelit) nga skllavërimi, përderisa në Dhiatën e Re është Shën Pali që e tematizon lirinë si mëshirë të Atit Jezu Krishtit (SCHAPP, 1994:30)- Për »ligjet e lirisë« flasin psh. Po ashtu letrat e Jakobit. Të jetosh në liri do të thotë të jetosh në dashuri dhe se pushteti i Hyjit është ai që liron njerëzit nga varfëria, sëmundjet, vdekja (WORTERBUCH, 1995:365)-Ne kohen e emëruar si post-biblike pyetja e lirisë fillon të individualizohet dhe fillon një ndarje ku bëhet fjalë për pushtetin Hyjnor dhe lirinë njerëzore (SCHAPP, 1994:42)- Një kulminacion i këtij raporti arrihet me Shën Augustinin (354-439). Në trajtimet e tij lidhur me burimin e së keqes, ai pranon vullnetin (dëshirën) njerëzore individuale, pra lirinë. Përpjekjet për sintezën e mundësisë që njeriu të zgjedhë vetë dhe (para)përcaktimeve (planifikimeve) hyjnore për të gjitha proceset në botë i ka marrë për të parën herë Shën Augustini (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:166)- Ndërsa Toma von Akuin (1225-1274) është përpjekur të ndërmjetësojë mes mëshirës Hyjnore dhe lirisë individuale. Duke u mbështetur në Aristotelin dhe Agustinin ai i konsideron rrënjët metafizike të dëshirës së lirë (liria e zgjedhjes) si diçka me te vërtetë njerëzore e përcaktuar për të mirë (e mira e përbashkët »bonum comune«). Ai këtu në të vërtetë i jep përparësi mëshirës Hyjnore duke iu përmbajtur qëndrimit se Hyji (Zoti) është vetë burimi i vërtetë i lirisë njerëzore, dhe njëherit, edhe qëllimi i tij (Hyjit)(W0RTERBucH, 1995:366)- Sipas Tomës, liria e dëshirës nuk ka për qëllim cakun përfundimtar, porse ajo nënkupton vetëm marrjen e vendimeve për rrugën dhe mjetet drejt Cakut (FRANZ, BAUM, KREUTZER, 2003:148)

Më vonë diskutimet orientohen gjithnjë drejt lirisë së individit. Në këtë drejtim për vitetë tëra kemi pasur një konflikt, polemikë mes Erasmus-it (1466-1536) dhe Luterit (1483-1546), pra mes katolicizmit dhe protestantizmit. Në veprën e tij »De libero arbitrio« (vullneti i lirë), Erasmus e përfaqëson mendimin se njeriu duke u bazuar në alternativat e ndryshme të vepruarit, mund ta zgjedh të mirën me vullnetin e lirë. Më vonë teologjia katolike, në mënyrë gjithnjë e më të theksuar, e bën dallimin mes lirisë njerëzore dhe mëshirës mbinatyrore (ubernaturliche Gnade). Tendenca ishte se reflektimet për lirinë njerëzore teologjia katolike ia kishte lënë ose filozofisë, ose kishte drejtuar kah mësimi kishtar. Ndërsa gjërat ndryshojnë me Koncilin II të Vatikanit ku futet përsëri problematika e lirisë në aspektin teologjik (VVORTERBUCH, 1995:366).

----------


## Davius

*Koha e re dhe e sotmja*

Revolucionet shkencore të shek. XVI. dhe XVII që çuan drejt zgjerimit të njohurive, ndikuan po ashtu edhe ne (ri)formulimin e semantikës liri. Me këto zhvillime të reja, e sidomos me Renesancën, figura e njeriut përforcohet si kurrë më parë me paramendimin se njeriu është krijesë që vepron në mënyrë autonome(ENZYKiopADiE, 1990:167)-Me Renesancën, përkatësisht pas Renesancës, fillon të paraqitet edhe një frymë tjetër që do merret me çështjen e lirisë. Këtu bëhet fjalë për mendimin politik lidhur me lirinë individuale. Kjo e gjen shprehjen e saj para se gjithash në »Declaration of indenpendence« (1776) të ShBA, dhe në deklaratën franceze »Dëclaration des droits de l'hojme et du citoyen« (1789) e që janë dhe vlerësohen si dëshmitë më të rëndësishme, dhe që ne i njohim si dokumentet e para për të drejtat e njeriut. Porse më herët me këtë temë merret edhe Th. Hobbes (1588-1649). Për atë, secili njeri nga natyra është i lirë, ndaj ai duhet të bëjë në liri atë që e mendon si të nevojshme. Ai nuk mendon se lufta për të mbijetuar duhet patjetër ti nënshtrohet një autoriteti absolute, pra tju nënshtrohet një shteti. Sepse, sipas tij, liria absolute shpie te një nënshtrim absolut.
Për dallim nga ky, J. S. Mill (1806-1873), që merret po ashtu me këtë temë, mendon se pushteti shtetëror është në shërbim të avancimit të lirisë individuale, sovranitetit individual. J. Locke (1632-1704) thotë, se liria është e kufizuar nga natyra, pra ndalesës që të tjerët të dëmtohen në të drejtat e tyre themelore për jetë, shëndet, lirinë e lëvizjes dhe pronës. Ai mendon gjithashtu se këto janë të drejta duhet të mbrohen nga shteti. Kështu ai e cekë nevojën e ekzistencës së shtetit, porse duke përjashtuar absolutizmin shtetërorë. Megjithatë, edhe Locke e vlerëson lirinë si të drejtë parashoqërore (WORTERBUCH, 1995:366)-Racionalistët e shek. XVII mendonin se liria njerëzore me- apo pa paramendim, thjesht është e (para)përcaktuar nga rregullat natyrore ose nga një fuqi e lartë e arsyes. Nga ky kënd e definojnë lirinë si Spinoza poashtu edhe Leibnitz, së pari, si mungesë e dhunës që shpie te e drejta për të vetëvendosur.

Kanti (1724-1804) thotë, se kusht i të gjitha lirive sociale dhe politike është detyra, obligimi për të vepruar në një mënyrë, që të mund të ngrihet në një ligj të përgjithshëm. Ekzistenca e këtyre ligjeve të përgjithshme në arsyen e njeriut shpie drejt një lirie të patjetërsueshme e të zakonshme, një realitet që mund të tematizohet, fundja vetëm në mënyrë reale. Liria e patjetërsueshme individuale, është një liri që u shërben të gjithëve (VVORTERBUCH, 1995:366)- Kanti dallon mes »lirisë në kuptimin negativ« (pavarësia nga detyrimet e jashtme) dhe në anën tjetër »lirisë në kuptimin pozitiv«. Ai e nënkuptonte autonominë e arsyes (FRANZ, BAUM, KREUTZER, 2003:148)

Ndërsa F.A. Smith (1723-1790) tregon se sa e nevojshme është liria në një shoqëri kapitaliste, se sa mund të ketë përmasa të dimensionit ekonomik dhe që orienton kah ligji, për të vepruar, për të shit-blerë, për të marrë dhe për t'u marrë në detyrë. Liria ngrihet në një kusht për një ekonomi të shëndoshë. Kurse K. Marx (1818-1883) shprehet për kërkesën dhe interesin për (ç')lirim. Ai kalon në një ideologji ku mendon se, vetëm atëherë, kur çdo detyrim shoqërorë, dhe me këtë çdo pabarazi shoqërore largohet (zhduket), atëherë mund të jetë e mundur liria. Kjo sepse liria e njërit është (para)kusht për lirinë e tjetrit. (VVORTERBUCH, 1995:366)

Empiristët anglez e posaçërisht iluministët(HIRSCHBERGER 11,1998:245) francezë përfaqësonin antitezën që nuk njihte liri tjetër pos asaj të veprimit. Sipas kësaj forme të menduarit, dëshira nuk është e lirë por vetëm liria e të vepruarit që përcaktohej si pasuri (mundësi) e individit, dhe për të bërë atë çka dëshira e tij (racionale) e kërkon (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:168)- Në diskursin filozofik të shek. XVII-XVIII, të gjitha definicionet e lartpërmendura bëhen përsëri aktuale. Për dallim në këtë periudhë fillohet që definimit të nocionit liri t'i shtohet edhe elementi i karakterit antropologjik. Në filozofinë ekzistenciale të Sartres liria përkufizohet si diçka ontologjike, si një përcaktim themelor antropologjik i njeriut: njeriu është liri(HANDwoRTERBucH, 2003:360)-Filozofia moderne e konceptimit të lirisë krijohet me trajtimin e filozofisë së subjektivitetit që sistemohet sidomos në idealizmin gjerman. Kanti Fichte, Schelling dhe Hegel e formojnë një definicion për lirinë i cili kalon konceptin psikologjiko-politik të empiristëve anglez (ENZYKLOPADIE, 1990:168)- Për Hobes liria ishte vetëm "libertas a coactione" ~ pra mungesë e detyrimit fizik. Ky koncept mbetet aktual dhe përshkruan gjithë filozofinë empirike që nga Locke deri te Voltaire - pra reduktimi i nocionit liri në vetëm liri të vepruarit »to act or not to act according as we shall choose will« siç e precizonte Locke (RITTER,
1972:1090)

Në shekullin XX liria bëhet koncept themelor, ideal e modern. Që nga shek. XVIII luftërat për liri bëhen element i rëndësishëm për proceset historike. Liria, Barazia, Vëllazëria", ishte motoja e revolucionit francez. Në ngjarjet e shekullit XIX, liria është faktor vendimtar në procesin e krijimit të shteteve nacionale, por edhe lëvizjeve tjera si ato të punëtoreve dhe atyre socialiste- liria si qëllim revolucioni (ENZYKLOPADIE,
1990:174)

Në vitet e tridhjeta të shek. XX kemi një përkeqësim politik të situatës
në Evropë. Sulmet ndaj lirisë dhe demokracisë bëhen gjithnjë e më intensive sa për një kohe kemi pas një valë autoritare, anti-individuale dhe anti-parlamentare. Ndërsa fryma e iluminizmit e revolucionit francez e përjeton krizën e parë serioze. Kurse me metodat anti-liri, anti-parlamentare, përpiqej që të zgjidhte problemet ekonomike e sociale të asaj kohe (KOLZ, 1993:144)- Ndërsa përvojat me LDB bënë që Evropa të marrë frymë lirie e demokracie dhe kjo shprehet me nxjerrjen e kushtetutave të shumta që përshkruhen me frymën e liberale dhe demokratike(KOLZ, 1993:145)

----------


## Davius

*Liritë në aktet juridike nacionale dhe konventat ndërkombëtare*

Ne dallojmë mes dy kategorive të lirive dhe të drejtave, ato që i garanton kushtetuta që emërohen si të drejta dhe liri themelore, dhe ato që janë të sanksionuara në aktet ndërkombëtare, që ndryshe quhen edhe si të Drejtat e Njeriut. Përderisa ato në kushtetutat nacionale kanë si adresa qytetarët e shtetit, aktet ndërkombëtare i drejtohen gjithë njerëzve, pa përkufizime, pra kanë karakter universal. Si burim i të drejtave themelore, kryesisht në shtetet nacionale dhe moderne, vlerësohen kushtetutat. Kushtetuta, si akti më i lartë ligjor i një vendi, sanksionon të drejtat themelore të njeriut në dispozita të veçanta (OEUNGER, 1999=280)- Sigurimi i të drejtave themelore është trajtuar me vite të tëra si arritje themelore juridike dhe kushtetuese (SCHMIDT, UHLMANN, 2001:224)

Element kryesor i të drejtave themelore është individi. Të drejtat themelore përkufizohen përgjithësisht si të drejta të subjekteve (fizik dhe juridik) të siguruara me kushtetutë(0EUNCER, 1999:280)- Fjala është për ato të drejta subjektive që kanë bazë në dispozitat kushtetuese. Këtu dallojmë të drejtat e lirisë (të drejtat themelore liberale), politike (bashkëpjesëmarrja dhe e drejta për bashkëpjesëmarrje në pushtetin shtetëror me të drejtën e pjesëmarrjes në zgjedhje), të drejtat sociale. Në diskutimet dhe praktikën e kohëve të fundit dhe sidomos me kalimin e shtetit të rendit në shtet social bëhet fjalë edhe për implementimin e të drejtave të njeriut edhe në raportet mes personave privatë (FUNK,,996:3,,).

Ndërsa elemente të drejtave të njeriut ne i gjejmë qysh në kohën antike. Kjo vlen për idenë e paprekshmërisë së identitetit të secilit individ, solidaritetit njerëzor kozmopolitik, lirisë dhe barazisë së të gjithë njerëzve dhe konceptit të së drejtës natyrore universale (BIEFELD, 1998:25)- Liritë (të drejtat) e njeriut e fituan formë me revolucionet e mëdha demokratike në fund të shek. XVIII në Amerikë dhe Francë(BRUGER, 1999:88)- Katalogjet e lirisë në kushtetutat nacionale, por edhe në aktet ndërkombëtare, vlerësohen si kodifikim i lirisë (KOLZ, 1993:151) dhe i të drejtat e lirive. Liritë, si të tilla, nuk mund të shikohen ashtu të izoluara prej njëra-tjetrës, porse në kuadër të ngjashmërive shpirtërore në (si) tërësi. Dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore vlerësohej se liria dhe të drejtat e lirive janë të pandashme (K0LZ/1993:151).
Si akte të rendësishme ndërkombëtare që vlerësohen si bazamer.t i lirive (dhe të drejtave) të njeriut janë: Magna Carta-n, 1215, parlamentarizmi britanik, republika amerikane, 1776, Renaissansa, Humanizmi, lluminizmi, Deklarata e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe Qytetarit më 1789, idetë sociale të shekullit XIX, si dhe Lidhjen e Kombeve në shekullin që lamë pas. Por, marshi historik i botës së qytetëruar arriti suksesin më të madh vetëm pas katastrofës ndërkombëtare te shekullit XX - fashizmi, nazizmi, komunizmi - që shkatërroi jetën e Evropës, i kushtoi jetën miliona viktimave të pafajshme, rrezikoi seriozisht qytetërimin mijëvjeçar. Karta e OKB-s, 1945, Marrëveshjet e Helsinkit, Konventa për Mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, Kopenhagën dhe Karta e Parisit, 1990, e sidomos Deklarata Universale për të Drejtat e Njeriut, 1948. Për të qenë edhe më i saktë dhe origjinal, po i emëroj aktet e rëndësishme që sanksionojnë të drejtat dhe liritë si: Virginia 6/7/ of Rights (1776), Dëclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen (1789), Dëclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen (1793), Constitution du Crand-Duchë de Luxembourg (1868), Allgemeine Erkldrung der Menschenrechte (Vereinte Nationen, 1948), Convention europëenne de sauvegarde des droits de l'homme et des libertës fondamentales (Conseil de l'Europe, 1950), Pacte international relatifaux droits civils et politiques (Nations Unies, 1966), Helsinki Final Act (Conference on Security and Co-operation in Europe [CSCE], 1975), Erklarung uber die Beseitigung aller Formen von intoleranz und Diskriminierung aufgrund der Religion oder der Uberzeugun (Vereinte Nationen, 1981), Concluding Document of the Vienna Meeting (Conference on Security and Co-operation in Europe [CSCE], 1989, Grundrechtscharta der Europdischen Union. Tëgjitha këto kanë krijuar atmosferën dhe kanë vënë bazat e një bote te re, te lirë, me drejtësi, pluralizëm dhe demokraci.

_Marrë nga:_
_Alternativa-Revistë për kulturë dhe shkencë_

----------

